# Very Happy



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Mutley had his first trim last week, aged 6 months. The groomer did exactly what I asked for and I am so happy with his new look. As a matter of interest, I asked for his hair round his eyes to be trimmed, but leave a fringe, round off his ears, nothing off the muzzle, nothing off the tail, body shortish, but leave the legs square and chunky! I shall try to attach a photo!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

*Another photo!*

Don't know how to attach more than one at a time!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely, perfect puppy trim, bet he feels and smells lovely too.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, he does feel wonderfully soft We can't stop touching him and he smells gorgeous too! I imagine it won't last long! Ha ha.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Aw, what a handsome looking boy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love how soft they are when they come home from the groomers!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww lovely boy


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

They did a very nice job. He looks wonderful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is lovely to hear from a happy post first groom owner 
I'm sure Mutley was very pleased it was over too - and don't they love being able to see clearly!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous boy x


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Mutley looks gorgeous! Cooper had his first puppy groom and came home super fluffy and soft! You can still tell that they're brothers! Sorry for the upside down photo!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, lovely lovely Cooper. As you say, you can tell they are brothers. They even have the same expression. I fooled my husband AGAIN! by pretending it was a picture of Mutley. Lol. He said 'well, in my defence, they even have the same kitchen flooring as us'! I hadn't noticed, as I only have eyes for gorgeous poos, but it seems we have the same taste in more than dogs! xx


----------

